# Private messages PLEASE READ!!!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just a friendly reminder. Please be sure to check your private messages and delete anything old. This will help keep our database clean. I have noticed many private messages in the database that are still unread from several months back. I could delete them but I would rather make sure everyone receives them. Just click on the "Private Messages" text toward the bottom of the forum to pick them up. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You could post a statement when someone becomes a member in which tells the member that any messages not read within a certain period of time like lets say a month will be deleted, just as the email accounts do to free up their servers. One could also have them automatically emailed to their email accounts if they have not been read by a certain time.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't know if there is a way to get the software to email us when we have a private message. It gets lost in the clutter sometimes.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Go to http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?s=&action=editoptions and turn "Send you an email when you receive a Private Message?" ON.


----------

